# pre-workout supplement (no caffeine or creatine)



## jwood10 (Jul 16, 2010)

im looking for a pre-workout supplement that contains no caffeine or creatine.  i work nights, so i workout when i wak up (5pm) or when i get home (7am).  these are the times when i lift, so im tired each time i workout.  i cant have caffeine cause i workout before i got to bed sometimes and i dont want creatine cause i already have it.  i found pre-max in searches, but that s*** is expensive.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

try LHJO 30min before lifting


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 17, 2010)

Arginine AKG


----------



## Arra (Jul 17, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Arginine AKG


This + beta-alanine.

Cheap way to last longer.


----------



## nni (Jul 17, 2010)

other than a pump (which is for cosmetic purposes) what purpose does arginine serve? it actually blunts gh release when taken around the workout, so why would you dose it at all?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 17, 2010)

nni said:


> other than a pump (which is for cosmetic purposes) what purpose does arginine serve? it actually blunts gh release when taken around the workout, so why would you dose it at all?



So you can walk around the girls all pumped up!


----------



## circa58 (Jul 18, 2010)

NO Xplode, 2-scoops and I'm wired


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 18, 2010)

I know you said no creatine, but my fave is Xpand by dymatize the non caffine one.

I love it! I buy it for 49 bucks, and you get 50 serv's cant beat it.

I tried superpump250 and all that but nothing worked for me better than Xpand


----------

